#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος υπηρεσιών Courier

## CFAK

Το κόστος της αποστολής εγγράφων, μελετών κλπ είναι σημαντικό, ιδιαίτερα λόγω της συμπίεσης των αμοιβών. Έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει όλες τις γνωστές εταιρίες ταχυμεταφορών καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι χρεώνουν ό,τι θέλουν χωρίς καμία αναλογικότητα βάρους, μεγέθους πακέτου κλπ.

Θα ήθελα την εμπειρία σας στο θέμα.

Επίσης, θα βόλευε ως σύνολο (πχ. σύλογος μηχανικών Κ.Μακεδονίαςι) να ζητάμε μειωμένες χρεώσεις ώστε να συμπιέσουμε τις τιμές προς τα κάτω.

Ενδεικτικές τιμές αποστολής φακέλου (απλού επιστολόχαρτου):

ACS                       10.80 ευρώ
SPEEDEX                  6.80 ευρώ
Ελτα-Ταχυμεταφορές  9.20 ευρώ
Ελτά (συστημένο)       3.20 ευρώ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Δεν έχω κρατήσει στοιχεία γιατί δεν έχω τόσες αποστολές εγγράφων οπότε χρησιμοποιώ περιστασιακά τους ταχυμεταφορείς. 
Το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο έχω καταλήξει είναι αυτό που αποτυπώνεται στην έρευνά σου, ότι δηλαδή τα ΕΛΤΑ είναι τα πιο οικονομικά όταν τα στέλνεις ως "απλό - συστημένο". 
Οι δε χρόνοι παράδοσης δεν έχουν δα και τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά.

Πλέον δε, οι μελέτες που απαιτούνται για άδεια δόμησης μπορούν να κατατίθενται και ηλεκτρονικά οπότε δεν απαιτούνται εκτυπώσεις με σφραγίδες και υπογραφές.
Άρα εκτυπώσεις μόνο για τα συνεργεία και τους ελεγκτές δόμησης, οπότε μπορούν να τις αναλάβουν και οι παραλήπτες των μελετών.

Όσον αφορά την πρότασή σου για επίτευξη οικονομιών μέσω ομαδικής διαπραγμάτευσης τιμών είναι κάτι που με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Ποιος άλλωστε θα διαφωνούσε; Ο λόγος που δεν γίνεται είναι είτε γιατί το αίτημα δεν φτάνει στα αυτιά αυτών που πρέπει να φτάσει, είτε γιατί υπάρχει αδιαφορία από πλευρά τους.
Μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω πάντως ότι μεγάλες εταιρίες (όχι του χώρου μας) έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικά τιμολόγια χωρίς να μπορώ να αποκαλύψω λεπτομέρειες.

Ποιος σύλλογος Κ. Μακεδονίας; Το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ εννοείς;
Αν ενωθούμε κάποια στιγμή μπορούμε να πετύχουμε πολλά. Εκπτώσεις σε λογισμικό, γραφική ύλη, ταχυμεταφορές, ασφαλιστήρια συμβόλαια, ιδιωτικές υγειονομικές καλύψεις, επιτόκια σε προθεσμιακές καταθέσεις και πόσα άλλα.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Πάνω που σκεφτόμουνα και εγώ τα περί εξόδων αποστολής, βάση των τιμών που τέθηκαν εδώ προφανώς αν δεν βιάζεσαι και αν δεν είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικά τα έγγραφα ακόμα και ώς απλή αποστολή απο τα ΕΛΤΑ μπορείς να κάνεις.




> Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
> 
> Ποιος σύλλογος Κ. Μακεδονίας; Το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ εννοείς;
> Αν ενωθούμε κάποια στιγμή μπορούμε να πετύχουμε πολλά. Εκπτώσεις σε λογισμικό, γραφική ύλη, ταχυμεταφορές, ασφαλιστήρια συμβόλαια, ιδιωτικές υγειονομικές καλύψεις, επιτόκια σε προθεσμιακές καταθέσεις και πόσα άλλα.


Συνάδελφε νομίζω ότι ώς μηχανικοί πρέπει να είμεθα ρεαλισταί. Το να "ενωθούμε" ,βάση των χαρακτηριστικών της φυλής ,της νοοτροπίας κλπ φαντάζει ένα ρομαντικό όνειρο. :Γέλιο:

----------

